
The Submarine - bootload
http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html
======
jaggederest
Interesting article, and really it is quite blatant most of the time. You can
search google news for phrases from PR wire and get all kinds of hits.

Also, another interesting trend is Edelman moving into 'flogs' , i.e. paid pr
shill blogs. Recently got caught pulling that for Walmart and Disney, I
believe.

Articles on the consumerist:

<http://consumerist.com/consumer/edelman/>

------
bootload
It's worth reading to put this post, _'Companies Remain Wary of Web 2.0 '_ [0]
in perspective. A lot of technical articles originate as PR or paid placement.
Thats why if you find an original post written by someone on a blog it can be
superior than the drivel placed.

Reference

[0] news.yc, 'McKinsey: Companies Remain Wary of Web 2.0 '

<http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/apr2007/id20070417_670567.htm?campaign_id=rss_innovate>

------
mojuba
So Reddit is a new nuclear submarine, I suppose?

------
rms
Now all I need is $18,000 a month.

~~~
bootload
yeah I out checked the agency and I wonder what the cost is now? Wonder it
this is an area that can be optomised?

